# POST ALL BUTTON TUCK INTERIORS!



## Mr_LoLo

dont see much button tuck interiors in lows anymore. Lately its all about OG interior. Post up all button tuck interiors for all them haters who think its too old school!!!


----------



## chevys4life




----------



## Dominance CC

Fuck Yeah Here's mine.


----------



## Mr_LoLo

DAYUM!! Keep them button tucks coming homies  

Dominance CC your interior looking hella fine homie!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

biscuit tuck, or tuck in roll i believe is the proper name..............


its koo for those Full custom rides, but not for a cruiser


----------



## Dominance CC

Yeah it is called Biscuit tuck or Diamond tuck. 
Coffin pleat is also the style mostly used with biscuit tuck, that style is the wrinkle around the edges, also known as pleating.
Tuck and roll is a completely diffrent style.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2007, 12:12 PM~8923679
> *biscuit tuck, or tuck in roll i believe is the proper name..............
> its koo for those Full custom rides, but not for a cruiser
> *


tuck and roll is something completely different kool guy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

CLEAN


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 3 2007, 10:39 AM~8923904
> *tuck and roll is something completely different kool guy
> *


post pics...................... and thanks :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow




----------



## Dominance CC

This is tuck and roll, it looks like it's just sewn lines but you can't see the thread, it takes more material.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL KEEP THEM COMING~!


----------



## chevys4life




----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 3 2007, 10:58 PM~8927703
> *This is tuck and roll, it looks like it's just sewn lines but you can't see the thread, it takes more material.
> 
> *


that is correct


----------



## red_ghost

Here is what I did. I will be redoing the dash, the headliner, and the floors.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

i love this look, i dont care if people think its too old school


----------



## B DOG

i need some better pics :uh:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

MORE PLESE,, ALSO NOT TO GET OFF TRACK BUTILLEAGLE REGAL POST PICTS OF YOUR TRUNK AND EXTERIOR IM JUST PERSONALLY INTERESTED IN REGALS WITH THESE TYPES OF INTERIORS~YOU INTERESTED IN SOME OF MY SANDBLASTED WINDOWS?
:0 :0 :0


----------



## chevys4life

:0


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Oct 5 2007, 11:47 PM~8942368
> *MORE PLESE,, ALSO NOT TO GET OFF TRACK BUTILLEAGLE REGAL POST PICTS OF YOUR TRUNK AND EXTERIOR IM JUST PERSONALLY INTERESTED IN REGALS WITH THESE TYPES OF INTERIORS~YOU INTERESTED IN SOME OF MY SANDBLASTED WINDOWS?
> :0  :0  :0
> *


Here's those Pics you wanted to see. I can't beleive the timeing on you asking if want some sandblasted windows. I just decided to redo my top so i'm definitly interested I'm not feeling the limo rear window no more. You do some badass work. I'm sending you a pm so we can get somthing done.


----------



## DEVINERI

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## red_ghost

im gonna redo my door panels where they just have a handle and a window switch. The top of the door will be dark blue wrinkle pleat, the center will have mirrors, and the bottom will be button tuft, don't know if I want to do the tuft in dark blue or light blue. Pics of the interior are on the previous page.


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 6 2007, 06:18 PM~8944844
> *im gonna redo my door panels where they just have a handle and a window switch.  The top of the door will be dark blue wrinkle pleat, the center will have mirrors, and the bottom will be button tuft, don't know if I want to do the tuft in dark blue or light blue.  Pics of the interior are on the previous page.
> *


 looks good homie post the pics when you redo your door panels.


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 6 2007, 06:18 PM~8944844
> *im gonna redo my door panels where they just have a handle and a window switch.  The top of the door will be dark blue wrinkle pleat, the center will have mirrors, and the bottom will be button tuft, don't know if I want to do the tuft in dark blue or light blue.  Pics of the interior are on the previous page.
> *


 looks good homie post the pics when you redo your door panels.


----------



## 78monte85riviera

> _Originally posted by chevys4life_@Oct 4 2007, 10:42 PM~8934907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

how do you guys close the damn doors when theres no handle like that?


----------



## mozzywozzy




----------



## red_ghost

who has plush in the trunk?


----------



## hotstuff5964

heres some of my work


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2007, 09:50 AM~8976465
> *heres some of my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shit is crazy, nice work


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2007, 08:50 AM~8976465
> *heres some of my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass work :thumbsup: 
Hey bro do you know which cars and truck won best upholstry in Vegas.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 5 2007, 09:05 AM~8937552
> *Here is what I did.  I will be redoing the dash, the headliner, and the floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


think i should do the dash and inside of the seats in dark blue too, and just have light blue piping? This light blue shit is hard to keep clean. I've had it for about 2 years now, but its shows every spec of dirt and is hard to clean if something does happen to it.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 12 2007, 01:04 AM~8983053
> *Bad ass work  :thumbsup:
> Hey bro do you know which cars and truck won best upholstry in Vegas.
> *


i dont know which car won best upholstery in vegas, but best interior in vegas was this van :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 12 2007, 03:27 PM~8987487
> *i dont know which car won best upholstery in vegas, but best interior in vegas was this van  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any tips you can give me?


----------



## djbizz1

:biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL

there has got to be more than this


----------



## AndrewH

I'm glad I'm not the only fool thats gonna dig velour interiors til the day i quit lowriding. Everythings like "its old and trashy/ghetto now" just because stock interiors are easier to have any shop do for you.


i get pissed when people at work call stuff by the wrong name. I call it 'plush' interior and everyone knows what i mean.

I swear if one more person at work calls vertical stitches in 1/4" scrim foam a 'tuck n roll' I'm gonna beat someone


----------



## lowbike1

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 12 2007, 02:27 PM~8987487
> *i dont know which car won best upholstery in vegas, but best interior in vegas was this van  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post some more pics of this thing!!
:worship:


----------



## sureñosbluez

OLD SCHOOL STYLE VERY COOL


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 12 2007, 02:27 PM~8987487
> *i dont know which car won best upholstery in vegas, but best interior in vegas was this van  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: cool homie.


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 23 2007, 02:15 PM~9067188
> *I'm glad I'm not the only fool thats gonna dig velour interiors til the day i quit lowriding. Everythings like "its old and trashy/ghetto now" just because stock interiors are easier to have any shop do for you.
> i get pissed when people at work call stuff by the wrong name. I call it 'plush' interior and everyone knows what i mean.
> 
> I swear if one more person at work calls vertical stitches in 1/4" scrim foam a 'tuck n roll' I'm gonna beat someone
> *


Amen Brotha


----------



## mrchevy59

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrchevy59




----------



## chevys4life

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 23 2007, 01:15 PM~9067188
> *I'm glad I'm not the only fool thats gonna dig velour interiors til the day i quit lowriding. Everythings like "its old and trashy/ghetto now" just because stock interiors are easier to have any shop do for you.
> i get pissed when people at work call stuff by the wrong name. I call it 'plush' interior and everyone knows what i mean.
> 
> I swear if one more person at work calls vertical stitches in 1/4" scrim foam a 'tuck n roll' I'm gonna beat someone
> *



X2

I hate when people call it too oldschool... coz then i feel like saying how come your rolling on 13's then thats oldschool.. and why you got hydros thats oldschool too.. doesnt make sense to me. People that call this interior oldschool should get airbag suspension and big chrome wheels just so they dont contradict themselves


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 3 2007, 12:45 AM~8920945
> *Fuck Yeah Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I CUT FO THAT INTER.


----------



## red_ghost

just started redoing mine.


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Nov 6 2007, 07:38 PM~9170834
> *I CUT FO THAT INTER.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

Heres an in progress pic for my rear deck. Redoing in navy instead of light blue. My sewing machine died on me last night though. :angry:

























before (in light blue)


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 8 2007, 03:44 PM~9185083
> *Heres an in progress pic for my rear deck.  Redoing in navy instead of light blue.  My sewing machine died on me last night though.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before (in light blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks good props for doing it yourself but are you useing one solid color you need somthing to seperate the color to make it stand out at least the pipeing should be a lighter color


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 2 2007, 10:45 PM~8920945
> *Fuck Yeah Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the patern of your interior and the blue but im not filling the gold combo with that but the work and pattern of it looks really nice homie just my 2cts


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 8 2007, 06:37 PM~9185799
> *it looks good props for doing it yourself but are you useing one solid color you need somthing to seperate the color to make it stand out at least the pipeing should be a lighter color
> *


piping, buttons and an outline of each control panel will be in light blue. did I forget to mention that?


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 8 2007, 05:41 PM~9185832
> *i like the patern of your interior and the blue but im not filling the gold combo with that but the work and pattern of it looks really nice homie just my 2cts
> *


  It's all good homie yeah it was never really finished. I'm currently adding light blue coffin tuck and welt cords all over to cover up that gold. I was planning on posting the updated pic's in a couple of days when it's done.


----------



## mrchevy59

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 9 2007, 12:00 AM~9188166
> * It's all good homie yeah it was never really finished.  I'm currently adding light blue coffin tuck and welt cords all over to cover up that gold.  I was planning on posting the updated pic's in a couple of days when it's done.
> *


what's that


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 9 2007, 02:26 PM~9192093
> *what's that
> *


Alot of people call it "piping" it's the little round cord that goes in seam usually a contrasting color. Welt cording is the old term, it came from it resembling a welt after you get whipped. :biggrin: Sorry for being all technical, I grew up in an upholstery shop. :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

finished the rear deck yesterday. Pics will be up tomarrow morning when I go to work.


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 10 2007, 01:00 AM~9196033
> *Alot of people call it "piping" it's the little round cord that goes in seam usually a contrasting color.  Welt cording is the old term, it came from it resembling a welt after you get whipped. :biggrin: Sorry for being all technical, I grew up in an upholstery shop. :biggrin:
> *


thanx, go ahead and get as techincal as you want, just explain afterwards :biggrin: im here to learn everything i can


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 12 2007, 05:04 AM~9208424
> *thanx, go ahead and get as techincal as you want, just explain afterwards :biggrin:  im here to learn everything i can
> *


----------



## red_ghost

sewing









adding on piping:









trying it on :scrutinize:









laying it out to make sure everything is the right length:









pinning it on









after it was tacked and hot glued on:









excess was cut and tucked underneath where it was glued using a 3m adhesive and a hot glue


























in the car:









looks much better than this (old):

















next is redoing the back seats.

relaxing with my girlfriend and her kids


----------



## chris2low

damn nice pics i would do some interior work but too hard no time eitheir


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Nov 13 2007, 11:08 PM~9223164
> *damn nice pics  i would do some interior work but too hard no time eitheir
> *


not that hard.


----------



## 94roadmaster

it isnt a lowrider without bisckutrinkles


----------



## red_ghost

redoing my front dash now. Just put in a digital speedometer on the caddy, and that was a chore... too many damn wires. should have the front dash done by the end of the week or early next week (haven't had much time because of work and the fam).


----------



## Dominance CC

Here's the updated pics. Still not 100% done, but I put all back in the car like that, for the Odessa show last weekend.


----------



## Dominance CC

I put a new top too.


----------



## 94roadmaster

lookin good on the regal i just came back in from sewing some shit for my new crushed interior .gona have more wrinkles then a nutsack!!


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 23 2007, 11:54 PM~9292503
> *lookin good on the regal i just came back in from sewing some shit for my new crushed interior .gona have more wrinkles then a nutsack!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

THIS 68 IMPALA BEEN PUT AWAY FOR A LONG TIME THESE IS OLD SCHOOL
I TOOK FEW MORE PIC'S I'LL POST MORE LATER THIS CAR BELONG'S TO 
MY UNCLE HE TOLD ME THIS WAS HES DAILY DRIVER BACK IN THE DAY'S AND CRUZING IN THE BLVD.. :biggrin: 











:0


----------



## DREAM ON

AS YOU SEEN BUCKET SIT'S BACK IN THE DAY'S

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

THIS 68 IMPALA BEEN PUT AWAY FOR A LONG TIME










:0


----------



## Richard Slapson

i see all of these interiors are fully button tucked....does it make sense to just button tuck the seats or the seats and headliner? and leave the dash vinyl or the doors plastic. just aslong as they are the same colors will it still work? thanks


----------



## 94roadmaster

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 28 2007, 12:39 AM~9321485
> *i see all of these interiors are fully button tucked....does it make sense to just button tuck the seats or the seats and headliner? and leave the dash vinyl or the doors plastic. just aslong as they are the same colors will it still work? thanks
> *


it is always best to complete your interior in this way so it will not look half finished


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 27 2007, 09:54 PM~9321595
> *it is always best to complete your interior in this way so it will not look half finished
> *


oh cuz i cant afford that crazy shit.... so whats a good interior to get with a regal? a fabric or style that doesnt mean the interior has to be completely redone.. just wanna do something new but onlyfor the seats and maybe the head liner


----------



## 94roadmaster

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 28 2007, 01:00 AM~9321632
> *oh cuz i cant afford that crazy shit.... so whats a good interior to get with a regal? a fabric or style that doesnt mean the interior has to be completely redone.. just wanna do something new but onlyfor the seats and maybe the head liner
> *


you dont have to go crazy with it you could just use a crushed velvet and just wrap all your panels and do some welting on your seats in a 2 tone.what color is your car??


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 27 2007, 10:12 PM~9321739
> *you dont have to go crazy with it you could just use a crushed velvet and just wrap all your panels and do some welting on your seats in a 2 tone.what color is your car??
> *


its a guacamole green with a white vinyl top...i was thinking about taking the vinyl off and painting it a two tone.... maybe keep it a white two tone.

how much would that run me do you think for a crushed velvet wrapping panels and welting (what is that?)?


----------



## 94roadmaster

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 28 2007, 01:35 AM~9321907
> *its a guacamole green with a white vinyl top...i was thinking about taking the vinyl off and painting it a two tone.... maybe keep it a white two tone.
> 
> how much would that run me do you think for a crushed velvet wrapping panels and welting (what is that?)?
> *


welt cord is just pipeing im not sure how much they would charge you to wrap the panels shouldnt be to much as far as seats go i would charge 120 labor for 4 seats if you took them apart and put them back on plus the cost of the velvet which is around 7 to 10 bucks per yard


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 28 2007, 12:09 AM~9322327
> *welt cord is just pipeing im not sure how much they would charge you to wrap the panels shouldnt be to much as far as seats go i would charge 120 labor for 4 seats if you took them apart and put them back on plus the cost of the velvet which is around 7 to 10 bucks per yard
> *


so what am i looking at like maybe 300-400 for the two bench seats in my regal and like 150 for the two door panels? i live in socal so does it vary depending on where you live/ind. owned/co. owned stores??


----------



## 94roadmaster

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 28 2007, 12:09 PM~9323982
> *so what am i looking at like maybe 300-400 for the two bench seats in my regal and like 150 for the two door panels? i live in socal so does it vary depending on where you live/ind. owned/co. owned stores??
> *


its hard for me to say im in ohio but as far as i doit i charge 120 labor for all 4 seats if they are taken apart and the covers sent to me


----------



## red_ghost

custom digital speedometer wired in now, and recovered the dash in navy crushed.
Note: in the top pic the buttons are not sewn on, just there for placement; that is why they look uneven.

























































I can't find any before pictures, but in here you can kind of see how it was before. much thicker foam and light blue:









still have to fix the area around the speedometer. as you can see theres slack in it.


----------



## $$purecutt$$

quick question, do the peeps that have the whole dash lookin vertical to the floor, those are just covers and yall take em out when you drive right? cause i aint seein no pedals, lol. also, to the peeps that have the pumps on the rear deck, yall ever blow a hose? do you guys hop these, or are they all show? cause i would hate to blow a hose if i was any of you guys runnin your pumps like that, even if there was a minute leak, i would be pissed to even see a drop of fluid on that beautiful interior especially after puttin up the paper for it. also, what do you do to avoid any fluid spillage when you have to take the pumps out for seal changes/reg. maitenance? and also, lovin the interiors, that shit is out cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by $$purecutt$$_@Nov 29 2007, 04:07 PM~9334096
> *quick question, do the peeps that have the whole dash lookin vertical to the floor, those are just covers and yall take em out when you drive right? cause i aint seein no pedals, lol. also, to the peeps that have the pumps on the rear deck, yall ever blow a hose? do you guys hop these, or are they all show? cause i would hate to blow a hose if i was any of you guys runnin your pumps like that, even if there was a minute leak, i would be pissed to even see a drop of fluid on that beautiful interior especially after puttin up the paper for it.  also, what do you do to avoid any fluid spillage when you have to take the pumps out for seal changes/reg. maitenance?  and also, lovin the interiors, that shit is out cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YES THOSE ARE COVERS THE PUMPS ARE HARDLINED NO HOSES IF YOU LOOK CLOSE YOU CAN SEE THE FOR LINES GOING DOWN THE MIDDLE ALL THE DUMPS ARE IN THE TRUNK AND IT HAS NO LEAKS IT SHOULD NOT LEAK IF ITS DONE RIGHT AND YEAH I HAVE SEEN HIM GO A LITTLE SWITCH HAPPY :biggrin: AINT THAT RIGHT JOE :biggrin: AND AS FAR AS THE INTERIOR HE DID ALL THE WORK HIMSELF SO ALL HE HAS TO BUY IS THE MATERIAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$purecutt$$

fuckin bad ass, i'd like to get me an old school monte and do it up cold like that, i'd do the interior like that in my linc but idk it jus wouldn't look right to me, specially with a 4 door. anybody got any pics of say newer town cars done up like that? 1 more question, the back seats all look comfortable as hell, but some of them front seats look like they'd kill your ass after a while, but damn thats bad ass for real, that regal is killer, nuff said


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Nov 29 2007, 04:30 PM~9334335
> *YES THOSE ARE COVERS THE PUMPS ARE HARDLINED NO HOSES IF YOU LOOK CLOSE YOU CAN SEE THE FOR LINES GOING DOWN THE MIDDLE ALL THE DUMPS ARE IN THE TRUNK AND IT HAS NO LEAKS IT SHOULD NOT LEAK IF ITS DONE RIGHT AND YEAH I HAVE SEEN HIM GO A LITTLE SWITCH HAPPY :biggrin:  AINT THAT RIGHT JOE :biggrin: AND AS FAR AS THE INTERIOR HE DID ALL THE WORK HIMSELF SO ALL HE HAS TO BUY IS THE MATERIAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks Tony, you're one hell of a spokesman. Are you for hire. :biggrin: :biggrin: He pretty much covered all the base's. :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by $$purecutt$$_@Nov 30 2007, 01:36 PM~9341405
> *fuckin bad ass, i'd like to get me an old school monte and do it up cold like that, i'd do the interior like that in my linc but idk it jus wouldn't look right to me, specially with a 4 door. anybody got any pics of say newer town cars done up like that? 1 more question, the back seats all look comfortable as hell, but some of them front seats look like they'd kill your ass after a while, but damn thats bad ass for real, that regal is killer, nuff said
> *


  Thank's bro. Those front seat's are very uncomfortable. But they're just for show, when I hit the streets on a weekend I put the factory front seats in to cruise. All of the interior stays the same all I have to do is take off those little seats and the floor panels. As for working/maintence on the the pumps the whole love seat is removable to have easy access to them. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 30 2007, 06:25 PM~9343616
> *Thanks Tony, you're one hell of a spokesman.  Are you for hire. :biggrin:  :biggrin: He pretty much covered all the base's. :biggrin:
> *


why yes i am :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69

Unfortunately for a lot of guys who had those old school interiors they usually found the seats to be very uncomfortable. Very few upholsterers would take the time to make seats and dashes that were actually functional and comfortable. A lot of what you would see at the shows looked good but were actually very cheesy and cheaply made. Anyone can cover a piece of wood. The trick is making it something useful.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 1 2007, 10:18 PM~9351763
> *Unfortunately for a lot of guys who had those old school interiors they usually found the seats to be very uncomfortable. Very few upholsterers would take the time to make seats and dashes that were actually functional and comfortable. A lot of what you would see at the shows looked good but were actually very cheesy and cheaply made. Anyone can cover a piece of wood. The trick is making it something useful.
> *


mine are 3/4" steel tubing with 1/8" steel tubing in the centers. dash is fully functional. back seats are unebelievably comfortable. the front seats are not so much.


----------



## red_ghost

hmmm... what would be a good new steering wheel to get for mine...


----------



## Low_roller187

hey all did my own door panels that posted on here just did my back dash started my front and now the headliner its a half stock half biscuit tuck functional new skool with old skool in mind will post picks in 1 week wen its done :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

out with the old

















glued down and sewing the edges and creases

























need something more for the back


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2007, 10:12 AM~8923679
> *biscuit tuck, or tuck in roll i believe is the proper name..............
> its koo for those Full custom rides, but not for a cruiser
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 5 2007, 01:07 PM~9380064
> *out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glued down and sewing the edges and creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need something more for the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need to make the fabric tighter...its not supposed to have that perfectly square look....like this


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Dec 8 2007, 08:01 PM~9406151
> *You need to make the fabric tighter...its not supposed to have that perfectly square look....like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you're right. but another diffrence is I use high density foam and actually cut the foam. I don't imagine the interior above to have the same comfort, and would think that would be rather stiff. I do admit it looks better though. But how they did it above, it looks more like they left the foam uncut or made a little slot, used medium density and just pulled it tight.


----------



## orange_juiced

> _Originally posted by chevys4life_@Oct 6 2007, 12:51 AM~8942510
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love my brothers int the last one 64ss


----------



## AWSOM69

One I did back in the day, when I was still learning the ropes. David, Amigos San Diego.


----------



## orange_juiced




----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 9 2007, 05:59 PM~9411721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the design and work looks good, but the fabric makes it look like too much is going on. Thats why I like velour more than velvet. He still did a good job though


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=b...ntuck129wp4.jpg


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## red_ghost

still working on my front seats... i've been kinda lazy on it.


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## dirty_duece

nice


----------



## lowdeville




----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 7 2008, 11:02 PM~9891899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Dec 8 2007, 08:01 PM~9406151
> *You need to make the fabric tighter...its not supposed to have that perfectly square look....like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH MMAKE IT LOOK MORE LIKE BUISCUTS


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 9 2008, 04:17 AM~9901181
> *YEAH MMAKE IT LOOK MORE LIKE BUISCUTS
> *



that makes sence! :biggrin:  

i love this interiors!


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 5 2007, 01:07 PM~9380064
> *out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glued down and sewing the edges and creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need something more for the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks way better with the blue...


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 10 2008, 08:30 PM~9911353
> *looks way better with the blue...
> *


I've been trying to get a much tighter tuck and there is a pretty big diffrence. I just haven't had time lately because i"m moving, and I have been working 16 hour days for the last week. I'll hopefully get some pics up next week.


----------



## AndrewH

cant wait to start my blazer  i think alot of people got turned away from button tuck interiors because they were seeing all these cars with the floors done, glass,etc and though it wasnt practical,but you can have a practical every day car with a plush interior! I think it was all the removable panels, chandeliers, tucked flooring, un-usable seats,etcin the radical show cars that made people wanna say "Stock is the best interior"


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 13 2008, 04:14 PM~9934767
> *cant wait to start my blazer  i think alot of people got turned away from button tuck interiors because they were seeing all these cars with the floors done, glass,etc and though it wasnt practical,but you can have a practical every day car with a plush interior! I think it was all the removable panels, chandeliers, tucked flooring, un-usable seats,etcin the radical show cars that made people wanna say "Stock is the best interior"
> *


i agree


----------



## ese_mr_bullet

hell yeah is nothing like button tuck ...i am doing it to my cutty og way wit biscut tuck n crush velvet ,mirrows ect ect i post pics whe finish,,,,,,,


----------



## DEVINERI

dont some people call this button tuft of is that wrong ?


----------



## EazyE10286

Not button tuck...yet but some pics of my latest interior...will post my seats when I actually do them...


----------



## payfred

Heres mine I been thinking bout having it redone in leather & tweed for a fresh look, but maybe this style is making a comeback :dunno: I dunno


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 7 2008, 07:21 PM~10358874
> *Heres mine I been thinking bout having it redone in leather & tweed for a fresh look, but maybe this style is making a comeback :dunno: I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep that,definetly...


----------



## stilldownivlife

i love that interior payfred :thumbsup:

just like they said above you - real plush but real drivable :yes:

about how many yards of velour go into these interiors ?
i love the look


----------



## hotstuff5964

i use about 30-40 yards per job :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: expensive ass shit man :nosad:


----------



## red_ghost

mine is coming along. built a custom center console and working on tufting the floors now.-


----------



## 94roadmaster

diamond tuffting is the shit fuk leather ,i always give BIG discounts on velvet insidesL


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Bob & Sons is all quality.you get what you paid.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 2 2008, 08:59 AM~10559286
> *Bob & Sons is all quality.you get what you paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the best


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 9 2007, 12:30 AM~9408300
> *One I did back in the day, when I was still learning the ropes. David, Amigos San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

anyone know of anyone in pheonix that can do interiors like these?


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 7 2008, 06:21 PM~10358874
> *Heres mine I been thinking bout having it redone in leather & tweed for a fresh look, but maybe this style is making a comeback :dunno: I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Old School is definitely making a comeback. Lots of veteranos getting back in the game to show the chavalitos how it's supposed to be done. Some things over the years lost their true lowrider flavor.


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C

Thid is something I just finised


----------



## 94roadmaster

nice work


----------



## THEREGAL

thats fuckin gorgous right there


----------



## 94roadmaster




----------



## smiley602

ON OF THE HOMIES RIDES FROM NEW IMAGE CAR CLUB 



































MORE PICS TO COME


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2008, 12:30 PM~11038423
> *ON OF THE HOMIES RIDES FROM NEW IMAGE CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS TO COME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C

:biggrin: nice to see the old school look makng a small comeback


----------



## WESTUP702

man i fuckin wish i knew how to do that shit....wooooo....so lavish...can't fade the old school...damn :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

this whats in my 85 buick regal choptop


----------



## red_ghost

mine
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3120300


----------



## 94roadmaster

ive got some crazy shit im about to work on ,materials should be here tomarrow


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C

LRM best in show winner last year in Texas


----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## plumjuc

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94roadmaster

no buttons yet ,lost my press


----------



## stillchippin

Always loved the tuck interiors :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2008, 12:30 PM~11038423
> *ON OF THE HOMIES RIDES FROM NEW IMAGE CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS TO COME
> *




HERE IS SOME MORE OF PILLOW TALK FROM NEW IMAGE CAR CLUB PHX, AZ


----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL




----------



## BIG MAC

keep them coming


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 18 2008, 11:40 PM~11641856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

heres some for sale $200 for 2 buckets and love seat.


----------



## behind the 8 ball




----------



## rolling deep

Here's my car people call it old school. But a lowrider is suppose to be custom not stock looking you are defeating the purpose of customizing your ride. Endless its 60s down ,then you can go OG.


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

I DONT CALL THAT OLD SCHOOL! I CALL IT LOWRIDER!!!!!! THATS THE ONLY WAY I'LL ROLL!!!!


----------



## Dem Lowridaz

this is some of the nicest interior work Ive ever seen I think I need to find a job in the states cuz canada aint got shit like that goin down anyway keep up the good work inspiring young upholsters like myself thanks


----------



## AndrewH

lowriding is old school!

thats like saying vintage is outdated.

i like that alot


----------



## rolling deep

TTT for some bad ass rides with bad ass interior. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep

TTT


----------



## houcksupholstery

More!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

that 59 el co and the bob & son's interiors are the shit.

i'm doing mine old school this summer. 

bring back the 70's...


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 2 2008, 10:59 AM~10559286
> *Bob & Sons is all quality.you get what you paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I love that shit!!!!


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

> _Originally posted by chevys4life_@Oct 2 2007, 08:50 PM~8918676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Beautiful...cant fuck with that old school shit!!!!!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 2 2008, 07:59 AM~10559286
> *Bob & Sons is all quality.you get what you paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


none better!


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by MR.BOUNDED_@Mar 15 2009, 03:43 AM~13279462
> * Beautiful...cant fuck with that old school shit!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## CHUKO 204

Cool topic  a little something i'm working on for my son's pedal car :biggrin:


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by rolling deep_@Oct 22 2008, 08:31 PM~11945775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my car people call it old school. But a lowrider is suppose to be custom not stock looking you are defeating the purpose of customizing your ride. Endless its 60s down ,then you can go  OG.
> *



:0 LOVIN the dash and console! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 15 2009, 10:49 AM~13285203
> *Cool topic   a little something i'm working on for my son's pedal car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6645

anybody think a biscuit tuck headliner would look wierd in a car with stock tuck and roll seats?


----------



## MR SLEEPYS 87

My cutty is in tha works but im useing 2inch foam ...but i ran out of velour material and down here in san antonio i cant find none


----------



## hotstuff5964

they sell velour at san antonio foam and fabric, velvet on the other hand, not so much.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WISH I KNEW SOMEONE WHO DID THIS TYPE OF INTERIOR FOR A RESONABLE PRICE...


----------



## 65chevyman

where can i buy at least 100 snap buttons with the stems having a hole for threading would appriecate the the help


----------



## MusicMan

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 4 2009, 09:07 PM~14382334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's SICK  

The only reason to have a kids for me from now on, is to have an opportunity to buy my jr something like that and make daddys proud :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

some bike displays I have done  






































this baby is undefeated in best bike displays awards :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

CAN ANYONE IN SOUTHERN CALI DO THIS INTERIOR FOR A REASONABLE PRICE ?????????


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 21 2009, 03:32 PM~14540571
> *some bike displays I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this baby is undefeated in best bike displays awards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I'M IN CHICAGO WISH YOU COULD HOOK MY TOWNCAR UP LIKE :biggrin:  THAT :nicoderm:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

TEXAS ALWAYZ HAD THE BADEST TUCK INTERIOR SHOPZ :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

EXCEPT THESE TWO GUYZ IN CALI,ONE OF WHICH DOES LIFESYLES CARZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## 71_cougar

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2007, 09:54 AM~8923984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAN
> *


x2


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 4 2009, 09:07 PM~14382334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Badass Homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14540571
> *some bike displays I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this baby is undefeated in best bike displays awards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14540571
> *some bike displays I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this baby is undefeated in best bike displays awards :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR YOU TO DO A CAR LIKE THIS ?????????


----------



## cd blazin

I love this style when its done correct, its hit or miss. :biggrin: i just finished a van with 1200 buttons!!


----------



## casper38

that shit must b confertable as hell..never sat in it befor only the stock caddy pillow seats :biggrin:


----------



## 6645

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 7 2008, 10:02 PM~9891899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what needs to be done so that there's no wrinkles?like where the channels are cut on these seats?


also, is it possible to build a rearend couch by adding onto the existing back seat?
i ask because i know how to build the frame but am having trouble visualizing how to attach it to the car so it doesnt move around.


----------



## houcksupholstery

TTT anyone in ohio want tuffted work  hit me up me so broke


----------



## 6645

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 23 2009, 12:10 AM~15442304
> *what needs to be done so that there's no wrinkles?like where the channels are cut on these seats?
> also, is it possible to build a rearend couch by adding onto the existing back seat?
> i ask because i know how to build the frame but am having trouble visualizing how to attach it to the car so it doesnt move around.
> *


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 28 2009, 08:45 PM~15497081
> *
> *


Needs very tight fit cant be lose


----------



## 6645

does it help to taper the channels towards the center of the channel?


and second, does anyone know how to secure the love seat to the car?


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

uffin:


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 29 2009, 02:20 PM~15504502
> *does it help to taper the channels towards the center of the channel?
> and second, does anyone know how to secure the love seat to the car?
> *


Its hard to explain


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## hotstuff5964

another display i did 










and the seat too


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 8 2009, 07:09 PM~15601353
> *another display i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the seat too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* Very nice bRO! * :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

bad ass interior


----------



## red_ghost

Just redid the dash pad with mirrors.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^^^^^^^ LOOKS NICE.........


----------



## Mr. GOON




----------



## MR_RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 24 2009, 09:35 AM~15756796
> *^^^^^^^^^^^ LOOKS NICE.........
> *



x2


----------



## POR VIDA!

> _Originally posted by chevys4life_@Oct 4 2007, 07:42 PM~8934907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## turbospirites

That's the way I want to do it in my hearse TTMFT!


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Nov 25 2009, 02:13 AM~15774961
> *That's the way I want  to do it in my hearse TTMFT!
> *


Hit me up i like funeral coaches  i need to see carl after the winter


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I WISH PEOPLE WOULD DO THESE INTERIORS MORE OFTEN , I MEMBER MY DAD DID HIS MAZDA B2200 EXTENDED CAB WITH A WALK THRU AND IT WAS ALL BISCUT TUCK AND RUFFLES WITH MIRRORS ON THE SIDES .. HE WAS ALWAYS VACUMMING THAT SHIT AND CLEANING IT ...


----------



## hotstuff5964

I'd do them all day of there was a market for it.


----------



## red_ghost

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 30 2009, 04:54 PM~15824898
> *I'd do them all day of there was a market for it.
> *


* Pick me....pick me. * :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

my dash









my rear deck


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 15 2009, 05:16 PM~15991033
> * Pick me....pick me.   :biggrin:
> *


just say when :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## red_ghost

getting there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

man i cant wait to get my car so i can start planning out the interior and upholstery. :cheesy:


----------



## aguilera620

anybody know where i can get this type of material? wrinkle velvet? or any store online or something.


----------



## luxurymnte8788

:dunno:


----------



## dropped_97blazer

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 14 2010, 03:07 PM~16611074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


BAD ASS INTERIOR DOGG :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## dropped_97blazer

ttt


----------



## saltyroads

I'd be afraid to ever sit in any of them so they wouldnt get dirty from shoes.


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by saltyroads_@Feb 23 2010, 11:50 PM~16707800
> *I'd be afraid to ever sit in any of them so they wouldnt get dirty from shoes.
> *


For a street car I would definately keep the carpet man but for a turntable quality ride that most likely never gets driven hell yeah I think it looks good. Im sure even with the fabric on the floor there has to be something to lay down on it so noone fucks it up


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Feb 24 2010, 05:06 AM~16709212
> *For a street car I would definately keep the carpet man but for a turntable quality ride that most likely never gets driven hell yeah I think it looks good. Im sure even with the fabric on the floor there has to be something to lay down on it so noone fucks it up
> *


i drive mine daily in summer. i brush off my shoes each time i get in. also vacuum it twice a week.


----------



## houcksupholstery

Just put down or make a cover ive had like 7 cars with the floor done to somtimes it was a pain


----------



## BLACK79REGAL

my 79 regal


----------



## hoppinonu

how do u make them seats, got a 83 monte and i want some seats.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Mar 24 2010, 10:44 AM~16985181
> *how do u make them seats, got a 83 monte and i want some seats.
> *


metal, springs, and foam. Some people use wood which I feel is unsafe.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

damn i love this interior. anyone know anyone that does this kinda of work in southern cali?


----------



## fantamonte

*Here's my back seat!* :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Nov 25 2009, 07:47 AM~15776261
> *Hit me up i like funeral coaches  i need to see carl after the winter
> *


it's going to take a wile i bought a motorcycle. down graded my job to pizzahut lol


----------



## JuicyJ




----------



## lowri64

:


> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 26 2009, 04:02 AM~14583654
> *CAN ANYONE IN SOUTHERN CALI DO THIS INTERIOR FOR A REASONABLE PRICE ?????????
> *


YES HERE IN THE I.E. PM ME UR #


----------



## LIL_GRIM




----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:biggrin: that's old school FOOL :h5:


----------



## houcksupholstery

I can get about every color crush for customers car .Labour at 600 and up for tuffting work .Seats,door panels, dash, headliner custom cut tucked velvet floor and all other panels


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

best interior ive seen


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## mike661

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 27 2010, 09:13 PM~17020362
> *Here's my back seat! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## grandson

bump ... anybody got any how to's on this shit?


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 23 2010, 09:06 PM~18648025
> *bump ... anybody got any how to's on this shit?
> *


x2


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 23 2010, 10:06 PM~18648025
> *bump ... anybody got any how to's on this shit?
> *


What do you want to know?


----------



## regalman85




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## hotstuff5964

Couple seats I just finished


----------



## hoppingcart

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2010, 09:16 PM~18715579
> *Couple seats I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

1971 CHRYSLER IMPERIAL IN MICHIGAN I NEED SOME


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## shoez86

This is what got me into lowriding in the first place with crystal blue persuassion?(spelling) custom colors is nice but this is like redesigning it to a whole different plateau. that being said I don't want to sound ignorant but are the mirrors in a job like this individually cut and put on? going to redo the crushed velvet in mine and want to get it right.. thanks


----------



## fantamonte




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2010, 09:16 PM~18715579
> *Couple seats I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: GOD DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 27 2010, 09:13 PM~17020362
> *Here's my back seat! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is nice right here. What kind of material is this?


----------



## teach




----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2010, 09:16 PM~18715579
> *Couple seats I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice homie


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2010, 10:16 PM~18715579
> *Couple seats I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Nov 2 2010, 12:36 PM~18968086
> *This is nice right here.  What kind of material is this?
> *


*velour* :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Nov 3 2010, 09:54 PM~18980907
> *velour :thumbsup:
> *


Cool thanx. Is it hard to keep clean


----------



## kandylac

_These are '77 Monte Carlo swivel seats that have been cut at the top and recovered. What do you think?_


----------



## kandylac




----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18998129
> *These are '77 Monte Carlo swivel seats that have been cut at the top and recovered. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE,WHO DID THEM


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Nov 5 2010, 08:57 PM~18998276
> *NICE,WHO DID THEM
> *


Raul's auto trim on Holt in Ontario.


----------



## pacosupholstery

Paco' custom upholstery in roseville (916)308-6101
this car was feature in Traditional rod & Kulture magazine


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18998129
> *These are '77 Monte Carlo swivel seats that have been cut at the top and recovered. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2010, 09:16 PM~18715579
> *Couple seats I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Badass Margarito!


----------



## amistad

This is a BadAss Pajina !


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2010, 09:16 PM~18715579
> *Couple seats I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THOSE LOOK AWESOME MAN....


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by teach_@Nov 3 2010, 11:47 AM~18976008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 12 2010, 09:42 AM~18790586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 57' SO FAR.
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2010, 09:16 PM~18715579
> *Couple seats I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

NOBODY ELSE GOT ANY TO POST ???


----------



## BIGSPOOK

nice work hottpants!!!!!


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 07:38 PM~18998129
> *These are '77 Monte Carlo swivel seats that have been cut at the top and recovered. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Oct 20 2010, 07:48 PM~18864817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very clean


----------



## dress to impress

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Dec 8 2007, 07:01 PM~9406151
> *You need to make the fabric tighter...its not supposed to have that perfectly square look....like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love those interiors great colors also, would love to get a car like that shit man that look fuckin great,


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by dress to impress_@Jan 18 2011, 12:53 AM~19622477
> *i love those interiors great colors also, would love to get a car like that shit man that  look fuckin great,
> *



Gimme a call and lets go :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

Whole bunch of custom interiors in this topic:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578314


----------



## Llerenas1960s

TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 9 2007, 01:30 AM~9408300
> *One I did back in the day, when I was still learning the ropes. David, Amigos San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

DO BIKE SEATS COUNT?


----------



## sinicle

SORRY, CRAPPY PHONE PICS.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Feb 5 2011, 10:41 AM~19794343
> *DO BIKE SEATS COUNT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No button tuck, no love!


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Feb 5 2011, 10:47 AM~19794373
> *SORRY, CRAPPY PHONE PICS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good!


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 5 2011, 11:41 AM~19794930
> *No button tuck, no love!
> *


WHAT THE HELL?!? YOU DIDN'T SEE THE LITTLE ASS PIC OF THE TRIKE SEAT?.....BUTTONS! :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 5 2011, 12:28 PM~19795153
> *looks good!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hardline90




----------



## hardline90




----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by hardline90_@Feb 8 2011, 04:27 PM~19820392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GREAT! COOL IDEA WITH THE BATTERIES! ANYMORE PICS OF THE CAB?


----------



## GROUPEC

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

TTT


----------



## firme79mc

redoing complete car,the only thing i have is the seats :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Mar 2 2011, 10:56 PM~20003605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redoing complete car,the only thing i have is the seats  :biggrin:
> *



THATS CLEAN HOW IT IS..JUST CLEAN IT REALLY GOOD..


----------



## firme79mc

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 4 2011, 10:04 PM~20019360
> *THATS CLEAN HOW IT IS..JUST CLEAN IT REALLY GOOD..
> *


is time for a makeover :biggrin: the body is off the frame


----------



## casper38




----------



## CHUKO 39




----------



## MxHispanic

TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Mar 2 2011, 10:56 PM~20003605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redoing complete car,the only thing i have is the seats  :biggrin:
> *


you selling your seats


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## firme79mc

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2011, 03:50 PM~20276037
> *you selling your seats
> *


yes,make me an offer :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

og crush velvet :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

og :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

og :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

og :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

og babydolls :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

og babydolls :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Brow~N~flunC

any1 do tuck n roll in Ga. ?


----------



## bump512

ol skool!!!


----------



## Brow~N~flunC

simon ol skool asta la madre homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag

Any of this work from frank rudelo? I just met 2 of his sons over the weekend and seen tons of pics with his work. He definitely deserves his own thread.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

2002


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## bump512

wow


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

sean_2009 said:


>





sean_2009 said:


>





sean_2009 said:


>


wish i could see these in person


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

PASSIONATE63 said:


> wish i could see these in person


 WHAT HAPPEN TO THOSE CARS ???????? I KNOW DRESSED TO KILL IS AROUND BUT WHAT ABOUT SEX PISTOL ???? OR THE ONE UNDER IT ?????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> WHAT HAPPEN TO THOSE CARS ???????? I KNOW DRESSED TO KILL IS AROUND BUT WHAT ABOUT SEX PISTOL ???? OR THE ONE UNDER IT ?????


dunno, maybe we will see them in vegas next month.:x:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

LOOKIN FOR AN ESTIMATE TO DO MY CADDY IN THE FAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT HAS A MOONROOF.


----------



## 509blueeyez

keep em coming. Old school upholstery still in style


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

NOTHING BETTER THAN BISCUT TUCK IN A LOWRIDER...


----------



## bump512

x512!!!


----------



## KustomKreationz

Brow~N~flunC said:


> any1 do tuck n roll in Ga. ?



:wave: :thumbsup: we will still do em... just gotta find customers that want it.... been a lil minute since I even did a crush or swirl job.. I miss that crush velour everywhere, and makin buttons till u get a blister from da machine..


----------



## shoez86

beautiful stuff guys being here in HI I have to kinda go it alone or tell my ulphostery guy how to so was hoping you could give me the trick for ruffles usually on top of the seats or trim. and also coffin pleat fold backs. Thanks ahead of time for any info. Joe


----------



## TINGOS

*interior king-model car section*

I know this is 1:1 pero I'm going through this thread to get ideahs & am diggin all these interiors.So if yall dont mind I'm posting tambien to show yall that these interiors still exist on the model cars too.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## shoez86

Sic Tingo you are very talented I enjoyed all those examples. You have your own car show lol.


----------



## Lowridingmike

TINGOS said:


>


ttt for the best model interior artist out right now!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Damn Tingo you otta be workin for testors right now man, Sum of the best models I've ever seen. True works of art.


----------



## houcksupholstery

If anyone wants a button tuck and wrinkle velvet interior done let me know $1,200 for full interior in g body .Seats door panels floor headliner everything


----------



## shoez86

Man I wish you were closer to Hawaii I'd be all over that but for my lincoln with price adjusted of course...


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## FPEREZII

houcksupholstery said:


> If anyone wants a button tuck and wrinkle velvet interior done let me know $1,200 for full interior in g body .Seats door panels floor headliner everything


Where are you located?


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

houcksupholstery said:


> If anyone wants a button tuck and wrinkle velvet interior done let me know $1,200 for full interior in g body .Seats door panels floor headliner everything


I don't know how you manage that, i usually spend $12-1500 just in materials :biggrin: More power to you :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery

Near central Ohio .South of Columbus


----------



## houcksupholstery

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> I don't know how you manage that, i usually spend $12-1500 just in materials :biggrin: More power to you :biggrin:


That price is for lustre velvet or crushed velvet


----------



## REYXTC

pics of work?


----------



## houcksupholstery

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/27-custom-interiors/202640-houcks-upholstery-ohio-4.html


----------



## houcksupholstery

$1,000


----------



## Llerenas1960s

theres some old man that does that here where im from charges around 2000 for the whole car including trunk


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO

ANYONE IN CALi THAT CAN BISCUT TUCK A EL CAMINO FOR A GOOD PRICE ???


----------



## motecarlosean

that shit looks sweet love em


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO said:


> ANYONE IN CALi THAT CAN BISCUT TUCK A EL CAMINO FOR A GOOD PRICE ???


MY HOMIE IN HUNTING BEACH GETS DOWN.
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROS
714-688-6519 OSCAR


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO

^^^^THANXXXXX....


----------



## fullsize67

Anyone got pics of work being done? Maby a link to a build up topic about this?


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## shoez86

I have a question please can anyone rell me maybe you hotstuff how to make the gathering around the seat. I am attempting it on my own since we over here in hawaii seem to have moved past that for the easier, quick buck jobs. Everyone I go to seems to think it is a lost art and one not to be revived. Anyway like I said help would be appreciated. Joe one love


----------



## hotstuff5964

What do you mean by gathering around seat?


----------



## shoez86

The coffin pleat I guess. The way you put the ruffled border around the biscuit ticks.


----------



## REYXTC

The wrinkles?


----------



## shoez86

Yes the wrinkles sorry I've searched online and it seems to be called about five different names lol. But yes those wrinkles that are unique to lolos.


----------



## shoez86

Also the mirrors is that individually laid and if so what adhesive? Thanks


----------



## sinicle

the wrinkles are easy. measure the width of the insert/border/bolster (wherever you want the wrinkles) and cut that. wrinkles take at least double the surface area in length, so you're gonna have to seam a few pieces depending on the length of the border. just hide those in the wrinkles. if you're sewing this to a welt/piping, it's not a bad idea to sew the wrinkles in place by running a half inch stitch down the length before sewing it to the welt and or other panel. if you're just gonna staple it down to something there's no need to sew the wrinkles, just add them as you staple. the mirrors are a different story. you can use an adhesive or make the welt in close to hold the tiles under pressure under the welt. I hope this helps


----------



## shoez86

Yes very much and thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## shoez86

I seen this type of sewing foot named ruffled is that the one you use.


----------



## impala_street_scraper

from 'how to build a lowrider'


----------



## impala_street_scraper

thats 2 scanned pages btw so dont read right down the columns or youll get a lil lost. lol.
heres a plymouth valiant i had first attempt at earlier this year  just basic headliner/sails/parcel


----------



## impala_street_scraper

wrong pic! heres with the seats in finished


----------



## rolldawg213

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

Good old biscute and wrinkle good shit


----------



## shoez86

I love it what size foam is that?


----------



## spcmata

I know this is not your traditional lowrider but I loved my ride.. Here are a few oictures of my old ride with that biscuit tuck interior I have always loved..,


----------



## houcksupholstery

If anyone has purple or black flocked velvet for sale cheap let me know.I need about 10 yards.


----------



## fullsize67

impala_street_scraper said:


> wrong pic! heres with the seats in finished


That looks good. got anymore pics?


----------



## Impala killer

Love the interiors love the models


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Boone

Sick!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

people need to start doin this to lowriders again


----------



## shoez86

Seriously I respect all the clean azz rides and interiors but it just seems a bit more when u dont care about the resale and make it your own and really do the custom work. Seeing all those theme cars like CBP and Alladin was what it was all about to me I just hope we can get some still and keep some coming out for the next gen to fall in love with.


----------



## crooks

TINGOS said:


>


That interior is fucken sick..


----------



## 85Caprice

man, all this is clean. I love a good OG interior, but you cant beat the custom stuff. Classic style


----------



## dlimer279

MY SON GOT A BID FROM SOME GUY IN SFV TO DO HIS 82 CADDY. BISCUT TUK JST SEATS.PILLARS.HEADLINER,DASH. 4G'S?????? HELP,HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Tripps

who does this kind of interior in cali


----------



## hotstuff5964

dlimer279 said:


> MY SON GOT A BID FROM SOME GUY IN SFV TO DO HIS 82 CADDY. BISCUT TUK JST SEATS.PILLARS.HEADLINER,DASH. 4G'S?????? HELP,HOLY SHIT!


That sounds a bit high considering he isn't doing the whole car. But it's expensive no matter what. It usually cost me about $1500 just in material to do a whole car.


----------



## hotstuff5964

Something I did recently.


----------



## shoez86

How do you do the ruffles so tight?


----------



## hotstuff5964

:dunno: That's the only way I know how to do them :dunno:


----------



## shoez86

Ok lol I guess a better question is r u using a ruffler attachment for Ur machine? I bought one and a industrial machine to do my interior bcuz here in HI the only shop that used to do them will not anymore. I guess not as much demand but that don't do me no good. Anyways would love to drop it off someplace and come back ready but it seems it will not be. So I could use a tip or two about how to do the job.


----------



## shadow1




----------



## Impala killer

Nice work hotstuff I still dig that style if done right and clean


----------



## bad idea

One I did.













































































































































Low rider wheel chair van. Dude that owned it died just before I finished it.


----------



## hotstuff5964

Another one I did recently.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79

I am in the process of redoing my 63 Impala interior to an OG interior and I am selling my current custom interior. What's included is: Front and Rear Seat covers, Headliner with sail panels, package tray, kick panels, wind lace, front and rear door panels, flooring, rear arm rest cover, front arm rest pad and base, box for switches. also the entire dash cover and etc.....PM me for details.....


----------



## 78monte85riviera

ahhh i love this style interiors!!


----------



## houcksupholstery

If anyone in or around Ohio is interested in having tuck&roll interior done i will do complete interior for $1,300 for flocked velvet.For this price all of the panels in car are covered.


----------



## impala_street_scraper

this would make things quicker  should keep it tho. shits coming back 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/27-custom-interiors/354021-selling-custom-interior-63-impala.html


----------



## impala_street_scraper

headliner on my 78 el camino was shit so did a bit of tufting


----------



## cwb4eva

my 86 ls,thnkn bout getn rid of it tho watcha think....seats n center console






back seat






headliner






sail panels






dash






headliner






and carpet looks jus like the headliner


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

cruzinlow said:


>


What do they make these seats from im wanting to get some for one of my projects does anybody make them


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:nicoderm:


----------



## GM RIDER

chevys4life said:


> :0


i like this deep tuck best


----------



## bad idea

GM RIDER said:


> i like this deep tuck best


2" will do that.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

TTT I ALWAYS LOVED THIS TYPE OF CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY IN A LOWRIDER IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE IT MORE IN LOWRIDERS AGAIN


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

T T T


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## shoez86

That's beautiful to me hotstuff you got a gift I wish you were closer cuz thats right up my alley of what I would like done. this is why i fell in love with lolos the craftsmanship and detail not just a color change or animal skin. Truly a stand alone piece of art integrated into a whole packaged lowrider vision and you have a rollin picasso. Hope these can hold on enuff for future gens to see..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC




----------



## Llerenas1960s

Nice Caddi


----------



## southsandiego

IS THERE A VID OUT THERE THAT SHOWS STEP TO DOING THIS STYLE????


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

FCCC said:


> View attachment 646097
> View attachment 646098


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

TTT


----------



## TINGOS

I know I know,,this is for 1;1's pero this is what I do on model cars


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

hotstuff5964 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try this on a model car


----------



## TINGOS

sean_2009 said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

wy dont people use this type interior anymore i know im doin up my 67 impala this style old skool


----------



## chaddubbs86

my cutty fixin to redo it buying up parts right now


----------



## Llerenas1960s

chaddubbs86 said:


> View attachment 967050
> my cutty fixin to redo it buying up parts right now


Thats whats up homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Chev

best lowrider interior ever!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Mr-Chev said:


> best lowrider interior ever!


x2


----------



## chaddubbs86

EL ESE 67 said:


> Thats whats up homie:thumbsup:


 thanks bro


----------



## KC Rider

My cut been done since about 2000 or so....


----------



## MODELA30

1 INCH MIRROR SQUARES FOR CUSTOM INTERIOR PERFECT FOR THAT CUSTOM LOWRIDER. _







THESE ARE NICE_ 
I HAVE SHEETS OF 1 INCH SQUARE MIRROR ON A 24 INCH X 24 INCH SHEET WITH MATERIAL BACKING SO YOU CAN GLUE WITH MIRROR MASKING GLUE FOR CUSTOM INTERIORS. THERE $25.00 DOLLARS A SHEET PLUS SHIPPING I HAVE SEVERAL OF THESE. NOTE THIS IS REAL GLASS NOT PLASTIC SO IT WILL NEVER DULL OUT. THE POSSIBILITIES ARE ENDLESS.​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Trendsetta 68

bump!


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

So is there a video.. or instructions to build up them seats ? I wanna do this style to my 60.. i live next to a abric warehouse n i can walk to get my materials but.. i want to know how to make them seats


----------



## shoez86

MODELA30 said:


> 1 INCH MIRROR SQUARES FOR CUSTOM INTERIOR PERFECT FOR THAT CUSTOM LOWRIDER. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE NICE_
> I HAVE SHEETS OF 1 INCH SQUARE MIRROR ON A 24 INCH X 24 INCH SHEET WITH MATERIAL BACKING SO YOU CAN GLUE WITH MIRROR MASKING GLUE FOR CUSTOM INTERIORS. THERE $25.00 DOLLARS A SHEET PLUS SHIPPING I HAVE SEVERAL OF THESE. NOTE THIS IS REAL GLASS NOT PLASTIC SO IT WILL NEVER DULL OUT. THE POSSIBILITIES ARE ENDLESS.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Thumbnails


Please text me I'm very interested in these but could never find them. 898-551-7097


----------



## shoez86

shoez86 said:


> Please text me I'm very interested in these but could never find them. 898-551-7097


Sorry 808-551-7097


----------



## kingof1982

TTT
there has to be more out there.
there was a dark blue monte LS in a lowrider magazine multiple years ago that had mostly tan velvet with blue accents. anyone have any shots of that??


----------



## hotstuff5964

Did this one on a mini-truck last year.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

hotstuff5964 said:


> Did this one on a mini-truck last year.


VERY nice


----------



## CustomMachines

awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Tincantourist

*Interior seat trim on my van*



TINGOS said:


> hotstuff5964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi
> Does anyone have any ideas on where I can find some how to videos on doing my front seats like this button tuck interior I'm going gold crushed velvet outside and orange centres . Just need some info on the seats work .im good with the flat panel trim .
> Thanks in advance cheers steven
Click to expand...


----------



## sinicle

1939 Chevy Master Deluxe I recently did.
Button tuck interiors aren't dead, they're just saved for the true lowriders ?
If you're interested in an interior like this, hit me up. I also do bikes and displays. Knobenskustoms.com


----------



## sinicle

A seat I did for Joe of Legions BC
Knobenskustoms.com


----------



## hotstuff5964

Did this on an Elco recently.


----------



## hotstuff5964

Couple other random things I've done over the years since I stopped posting on LIL


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Nice as hell. Automotive upholstery guys are rare to find


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Nice as hell. Automotive upholstery guys are rare to find


not many people do it,because demand is not there like before.it is a very artistic art form.

hotstuff5964...keep doing what you do.your work is badass....


----------

